# Where to go from here?



## bioapfel (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi,

I have recorded my music mostly with "real instruments" for 20 years. But also using the "built-in VI" of GarageBand and LOGIC PRO X a lot in recent years ...

Now I have invested more in VI:

- Maschine
- NI Komplete Ultimate 10
- (yesterday) Heavyocity Bundle from the NI deal 

Now I am not really sure where to start with my new tools ... how to integrate the new tools into Logic Pro X ... 

Any tips and links to tutorials (KOMPLETE, MASCHINE, Heavyocity) are very appreciated!

Greetings from Austria!
Jakob


----------



## Kevin Fortin (Oct 12, 2017)

Hi, Jakob

A little Googling or a search of YouTube should turn up some tutorials for your specific needs. I'm on PC but have been doing something similar for my setup. 

One of the most fundamental things is learning how to set up Kontakt with multi-channel outputs in your DAW (e.g., Logic in your case -- which, btw, I think is one of the most beautiful DAWs available -- too bad I'm on PC  ). 

Native Instruments, Heavyocity, and a lot of other library vendors have their own official YouTube channels and often post tutorials and walkthroughs on those, but you will also be able to find tutorials from other people as well.

Wishing you the best in this new territory!


----------



## bioapfel (Oct 13, 2017)

Kevin Fortin said:


> Wishing you the best in this new territory!



Thanks! Time is not on my side at the moment. I need more time for music ... but I hope I’ll get to that point eventually to explore that new territory 

All the best for you too!


----------



## ThePrioryStudio (Oct 20, 2017)

Hi Jakob

There's lots of ways to start with LogicX and the libraries you have mentioned. By creating a single virtual instrument and adding Kontakt to the channel you can either create multi timbral channels or create aux's. I prefer to create aux's (the little + sign to the bottom right of the channel) this gives you 16 stereo outputs. Back in Kontakt, create 16 instruments by clicking on the desired instruments in the library, then you change their outputs so they reflect 1-2, 3-3, 5-6 and so on, you then arm a track and then you should hear the articulation you have set up via that channel.

There's lots to look at if you're going to be creating big session and it depends how fast and how much memory your machine has as to how many instruments you can run simultaneously. 

As a long term Pro Tools and Logic user, Logic X is very good for this kind of work and as Kevin says, there are lots of videos online. I would also recommend https://www.macprovideo.com.

It's a paid service but I tend to go here if I buy something new. It's a quick route into getting the best out of software and also lots of tips and tricks that can save you time. 

Hope that helps, 

Greetings from the UK

Stuart


----------



## Kyle Preston (Oct 20, 2017)

+1 on macprovideo. It's a fantastic resource.


----------



## bioapfel (Oct 21, 2017)

ThePrioryStudio said:


> Hi Jakob
> 
> 
> As a long term Pro Tools and Logic user, Logic X is very good for this kind of work and as Kevin says, there are lots of videos online. I would also recommend https://www.macprovideo.com.
> ...



Thanks for the reply!
I used macprovideo some years ago. Liked it but didn’t use it enough ...

I just saw they have a 99$ yearly pass sale right now 

I think I’ll give it another shot


----------

